
Expand the Number of GPIO Pins on the Raspberry PI | Mark's space dot com - florian95
http://marks-space.com/2013/04/25/expand-the-number-of-gpio-pins-on-the-raspberry-pi/
======
bayesianhorse
One non-obvious way to expand the number of GPIO Pins on the Raspberry Pi is
to buy a BeagleBone Black...

